
Have any good domain names to sell? - disows
I started a website that shows a list of 100 curated, good and brandable domain names (I only have my own 6 featured there so far...) and I&#x27;m wondering if anyone is sitting on a few domain names they would like to sell for the right price.<p>There are no fees whatsoever (although you are encouraged to tip me if you have a successful sell) and no need for ownership verifications and all that stuff. It&#x27;s really just a basic site that I created for fun and out of boredom.<p>Feedbacks (and domain names submissions) will be appreciated.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;valleyhunt.com
======
ChicagoDave
[http://aleagues.com](http://aleagues.com) (not hosted)

~~~
disows
nice. can you submit it through the site with your email and asking price?

------
opendomain
These domains are not that good. I would suggest trying flippa imstead

